# tawas trails?



## birdie (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought a 60 inch wide side by side. How is the trail system near Tawas? Just wonder if it goes to lumbermans monument and Sand lake. Hpw far can I go on it and does it tie into other trails where side by sides are permited? thanks in advance



s

t







where


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

You can't ride the sand lake or Huron trail with a machine over 50" there is one small trail up that way I believe called old state house route that you can ride with the 60" machine. I have seen people on the sand lake spur and Huron trail with the bigger sxs's but I also seen them get tickets.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

bad400man said:


> You can't ride the sand lake or Huron trail with a machine over 50" there is one small trail up that way I believe called old state house route that you can ride with the 60" machine. I have seen people on the sand lake spur and Huron trail with the bigger sxs's but I also seen them get tickets.


I have seen them patrolling that area too. They had some guy pulled over hassling him butnot sure what for.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

They really need to reclassify those trails. They are wide enough to drive trucks down. I’ve rode them in a sxs. Got stopped by a co by Foote dam and he never said anything, just checked our stickers and on our way. They were actually filming for the wardens show too.


----------



## birdie (Dec 30, 2010)

Jimbo 09 said:


> They really need to reclassify those trails. They are wide enough to drive trucks down. I’ve rode them in a sxs. Got stopped by a co by Foote dam and he never said anything, just checked our stickers and on our way. They were actually filming for the wardens show too.


the map I pulled up for that trail is horrible


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Occasionally I ride the trails in Rose City area with 5-7 wide SXS's. I also ride the Bull Gap area and East to Hale and down to Sand Lake with my 62" Yamaha Wolverine. I've seen many other SXS's that are over 50" wide on those trails. I've never been hassled yet. I think as long as you're wearing a helmet, or seat belt, and you're not a drunk or riding like an idiot they tend to look the other way. They need/like the money that the SXS'ers bring to the area. And the 50" rule is so outdated. They need to change the rules to keep up with the times. SXS's are the strongest selling quads out there now.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I forgot to mention in my previous post to make sure you have "both" ORV stickers on your SXS too!


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

birdie said:


> the map I pulled up for that trail is horrible


https://www.midnr.com/publications/...huron_trail_and_huron-sand_lake_spur_east.pdf


----------

